# What is this part hanging out of the dishwasher?



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The instructions are HERE.

See around page 25. That seems to be part of, or before, the toe kick panel, but the rubber goes behind the toe kick. And you seem to be missing the brackets to mount the toe kick (and possibly the toe kick panel itself).


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

That part will not affect the operation of the DW.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

This part is to close off the area under the DW, The only time you move it out is when you change DWs or service the one you have.


----------

